# Unusual names ending in Y, IE, EY, E.



## Lil_Devil

Hi,

Looking for unusual and pretty/handsome names ending in Y, IE, EY, E for both sexes and I'd like a girl to have a hypheneted middlename (taylor- (not sure what to put there))

thank you


----------



## JJKCB

not unusual but:

Joey
Larry
Rory
Terry

Katie
Kelly
Macy
Lacey
Marnie


----------



## Junemummy2

My little girl is called Everley!


----------



## bassdesire

Esme
Chloe
Eilee

Cale
Robbie
Cory
Rory


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My name is Brandi...which is usually Brandi, or Brandie, Brandey, and I've even seen Brandeigh.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Lil_Devil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for unusual and pretty/handsome names ending in Y, IE, EY, E for both sexes and I'd like a girl to have a hypheneted middlename (taylor- (not sure what to put there))
> 
> thank you

Destiny
Bethany
Kourteney
Macie/Maisie

Cody
Rory


----------



## Mini_Me23

Im completely obseessed with the name Marley. You can spell it many ways too Marlie, Marleigh, Marlee, Marli:winkwink:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think Marlie looks the prettiest and most feminine


----------



## Butterball Ma

Junemummy2 said:


> My little girl is called Everley!

So pretty!

I also like Bettany (not Bethany).


----------



## MelliPaige

Delanie is uncommon but pretty, pronounced "da-lane-ee"
My friends little cousin has it as a middle name, only one I know of, very uncommon (at least in my area)


----------



## Bex84

Josie 
Maisy
Bethany
Rosalie
Chrissie

Robbie
Finley
Freddie


----------



## Bex84

Poppy for a girl to, I love that name and Aimee/ Amy though not sure how popular oh and Lottie is cute, what about Taylor-Marie, Taylor- Rose, Taylor-Anne.


----------



## mummy2o

Bex84 said:


> Poppy for a girl to, I love that name and Aimee/ Amy though not sure how popular oh and Lottie is cute, what about Taylor-Marie, Taylor- Rose, Taylor-Anne.

I'd avoid Amy like the plague. In my whole school life there has always been another Amy in my class, and at one point 8 in my year group and it was a small school! Then when I was on a course, mainly with men and only 5 women including me, there was another Amy. I moan at my mum all the time why she couldn't name me something else.

Only name I can come up with right now is Ossie, but only as its my son's nickname. He's called Ossian.


----------



## Bex84

I wastent sure on amy, i only know one and thats it including when i was at school and uni


----------



## boobee

Halle/Hallie

Harley


----------



## Hollynesss

Holly! ;)


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Mollie/molly 
Hollie/Holly
Macey/Macie
Maisy/Maisie 
Peggy
Alexie 
Harley 
Melanie 
Melody 
Lottie/Lotty 

Just some random ones I thought of from the top of my head!


----------



## Junemummy2

Butterball Ma said:


> Junemummy2 said:
> 
> 
> My little girl is called Everley!
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> I also like Bettany (not Bethany).Click to expand...

Lol- thank you! I love it and we get lots of how do you spell it and say it comments but it suits her so well. 
And it's So funny you say that cuz my name is Bethany!! (No offence taken though) ha ha!! Xx


----------

